# School timings



## Rb3 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi, 

Sorry if this is a stupid question but I understand FS1/FS2 finish around 12 some time so what happens if you work? 
Do they then have to go to a different nursery? 
Thanks


----------



## Rb3 (Apr 9, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

well, it's a bit like anywhere, really!
school finishes before work ends in the UK, too...

my wife works part time, so she can pick up the nippers.
Others use nannies or maids to look after kids in the afternoons
Others split responsibility with friends to share the burden
Some use after-school facilities, i think
Some schools offer free childcare after 12:30 up to about 14;00 (limited spaces) as well


----------



## ficklemiss (Apr 22, 2013)

As far as I can see, and anyone with actual experience will be sure to correct me I'm sure, the schools offer after school care for some littles until their older siblings are finished but after that it's after school (paid) activities or childcare


----------



## Rb3 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone. 

The reason I'm asking is because in the UK the nursery my little one goes to up until age 4 can run until 6 and it is upto you when you pick them up so not sure how the whole FS1 and FS2 falls in line with that.


----------



## Rb3 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks Amy. 
Is there an option to put them in nursery which runs for a working day that teaches what the same curriculum as FS1?


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

FS1 = preschool and FS2 = reception class

FS2 finishes the same time as the rest of the school and FS1 finishes an hour or so earlier (just like most preschools in the UK do). If you have an older child at the school most have facilities to look after the FS1 child until the rest of the school finishes (so you only have to do one pick up).

All nurseries here have FS1 classes and they are the same as FS1 in a school - they have the 'formal' teaching in the morning (play based just like any) and 'day care' for the rest of the day. 

The nurseries I know allow drop off from 7.15am and last pick up is 6pm but I'm sure a few vary.

The biggest reason the majority of people put their children into FS1 at a school and not a nursery is to secure their school place. FS1 and 2 year groups are the hardest to secure in Dubai. 

FS2 is particularly hard as space is given to all the FS1 class that attend the school, then any spaces 'left over' are offered the the children on the waiting list. If an older child attends the school already then younger children get sibling priority and jump to the top of the list.

A lot of FS waiting lists for popular schools are years long - with parents putting children's name's down at birth or just a few months old (I kid you not!).

So yes, you can use nurseries but I would make sure you secure a FS2 place before you go down this route (you can accept a FS1 place and defer for a year in a lot-but not all schools). 

FS1 classes in nurseries are perfectly fine but all the parents I know that have used them have done so because they either do not plan to stay in Dubai, could not get a FS1 place at a school or have deferred entry and accepted an existing FS2 place. 

Like the others have mentioned most working parents use maids/nannies or juggle their working hours between them. If you plan to stay in Dubai then a nursery will only work for a year- then what will you do?


----------



## Rb3 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ah ok, thank you so much for the detail. 
Yep I've realised how hard it is to get a school at fs1 level, it's a nightmare!


----------

